# Weltall-simulation



## foufou (8. Apr 2006)

hallo,
Ich möchte Weltall-simulation programmieren.kann mir jemand dabei helfwen.
danke


----------



## hirion (8. Apr 2006)

hast du denn einen supercomputer? das wär ja sogar extremer als der earth simulator und der ist schon krass  :shock: 

sorry! konnts mir nicht verkneifen.  :wink: 
da solltest dich in die grafikprogrammierung einlesen


----------



## ff (12. Apr 2006)

ich kann zwar nicht programmieren aber was ähnliches hab ich kürzlich mit einem kollegen gemacht (aber bitte nicht über die programmierung lachen):

http://pubwww.hsz-t.ch/~dbutz/Numerik/SolSys/GUI.html

war aber eher ne matheübung, als programmieren


----------

